# Heros of Kung Fu



## Jointy (16. Januar 2010)

Wie die Jahre so kommen und gehen, vom Jahr 2009 zu 2010, die Spiele sind ähnlich.

 Unsere Traditionellen Browsergames haben sich drastisch verändert über die Jahre. Eine Evolution der Browsergames ohne lästige Downloads, geringe System Anforderungen, geringe latencen und unser ALLER Gegner der so genannte "LAG" und ein richtiges MMORPG Gefühl das dich zurück wirft in die Zeit bevor es online Spiele gab. Und nun, ist hier ein weiteres beeindruckendes Browser MMORPG mit dem Namen HoK oder auch Heros of Kung-Fu. Aus China hergeführt und von dort von mehr als 30 millionen Spielern gespielt.

 Ihr wundert euch? Was ist das Geheimnis dieses Erfolges? Sollen wir einen Blick riskieren? Wundert ihr euch nicht warum 30 millionen Spieler dieses Spiel spielen? 

 Ich werde euch einige Eindrücke vom Spiel vermitteln und euch einige Details erklären.

 Heros of Kung Fu ist ein MMO das auf Historischem Player vs. Player Martial Arts Stil aufgebaut ist. Heros of Kung Fu spielt in einer Zeit wo zahlreiche Königreiche um die Oberhand im alten China kämpften, eine Zeit wo es an jeder Grenze Tobende Kriege zwischen den Königreichen entbrannte. Deine Rolle ein als Krieger dich in dieser Zeit zu behaupten, deine von dir Gewählte Fraktion zu unterstützen und zum Sieg zu verhelfen.

 Hier die Features die dieses Spiel zu bieten hat und einige Screenshots um euch ein bild zu machen.

 Es giebt 3 Waffenklassen mit jeweils 2 Klassenspezialisierungen

 Spear - Spear Zerstörer/ Spear Verteidiger 

 Zerstörer haben eine sehr hohen Schaden und wird zusätzlich noch mit hoher Chance kritische Treffer zu landen, Verteidiger hingegen haben eine sehr hohe Verteidigung sowie sehr viel Lebens Punkte

 Dagger - Dagger Controll / Assassine

 Dagger Nutzer kontrollierende den Kampf mit einer sehr hohen Angriffsgeschwindigkeit, mit der Fähigkeit sich zu tarnen und einer guten Chance kritische Treffer zu landen.

 Schwert - Schwer Schwert / Schwert Qi

 Schwerter waren damals sowie heute die beliebteste Waffe. Guter schadet gute Angriffsgeschwindigkeit.

 Ihr Könnt euch in Turnieren behaupten und in der Arena nach vorne Kämpfen. Es gibt ein einzigartiges Sklaven System wo ihr eure besiegten Gegner als Sklaven halten könnt, die für euch Erfahrung sammeln oder für euch in der Gilde arbeiten um Gilden Gebäude zu errichten. Es gibt zahlreiche Quests, Ausrüstung Verbesserung Möglichkeiten z.b Sockeln und upgraden. Es gibt die Möglichkeit auch Spieler auf den Feldern zu besiegen und natürlich auch Gildenkämpfe gegen andere Gilden. Ihr könnt wen ihr für den Tag aufhören wollt zu spielen bis zu 12 Stunden lang während ihr schlaft oder etwas anderes macht per Training Erfahrung sammeln. Es gibt instanziierte gebiete wo ihr nur in einer Party vorwärts kommt, und noch einiges mehr.

 Hier mal einige Screenshots

 Waffen Screenshots




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://img30.imageshack.us/i/waffen.jpg/%22>

 Skill Screenshot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://img10.imageshack.us/i/skillfenster.jpg/%22>

 Sklaven Screenshot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://img10.imageshack.us/i/sklaven.jpg/%22>

 Arena Screenshot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://img10.imageshack.us/i/arenaa.jpg/%22>

 Kampf Screenshot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://img189.imageshack.us/i/kampfw.jpg/%22>

 PVP Screenshot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://img189.imageshack.us/i/pvps.jpg/%22>

 World Map Screen Shot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://img196.imageshack.us/i/worldp.jpg/%22>

 Training Screen Shot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://img18.imageshack.us/i/trainingh.jpg/%22>

 So das war es erst mal für den Augenblick ich hoffe ich konnte euch einen guten Eindruck vom Spiel vermitteln =)

 Zum guten Schluss noch ein paar Randinformationen und die links

 Leider ist das Game Komplett auf Englisch aber wer sich damit nicht schwer tut wird zufrieden sein. Ist sogar das erste Browser Game wo ich mal Geld für ausgegeben habe *g*

 - Popularität - In China von über 30 millionen Spielern gespielt 

 - Einzigartige Features - Sklaven System , Server gegen Server kämpfe und Gilden kriege

 - Einzigartiges Upgrade System - Tausende Möglichkeiten eure Gegenstände zu verbessern

 - Closed Beta - Die Chars und Accounts werden mit in die Open Beta übernommen

 Jeder Neue Spieler erhält ein Event Packet um den Einstieg zu erleichtern sowie Täglich 50 Punkte die ihr für Energie oder Upgrade Materialien ausgeben könnt.

 Es gibt massig Events in der Closed und Open Beta um euch Punkte oder Gold zu verdienen also worauf wartet ihr noch?

 Haupt Seite http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.webmmo.com 

 Spiele Seite http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fhero.webmmo.com%2Fserverlist.php 

 Trailer 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALlhcpbnZBI

 Mein Refferal link wo ihr euch von mir einladen lassen könnt zum spiel =) Vorteil für mich falls ihr euch irgendwann Gold holen solltet (ingame Währung) erhalte ich ein paar Punkte die ich irgendwann für Gold eintauschen kann, dasselbe könnt ihr natürlich auch mit euren Freunden machen =)

http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.webmmo.com%2Fregister.php%3Fref%3D206277

 Falls ihr noch fragen habt immer raus damit 

 Review By Jointy

 IGN: Jointy

 Server:Hero Server


----------

